# invalid package dependencies



## graudeejs (Mar 7, 2009)

Well for once I'm trying FreeBSD with packages only
Most of time all goes good, but not always....

My questions is:
Why there are packages with invalid dependencies?

For example
i can't install avidemux2 package correctly because there are no packages for
faac
lame



I don't need you to remind me that FreeBSD can't compile all apps, and I can make them from ports (or on my own), if i want.

The Idea behind my question is: wouldn't it be better to not offer avidemux (and such) packages at all, if not all dependency packages (required to run app) are available?

It's like offering OS without kernel (i think, except it's not THAT important)


```
# pkg_add -r avidemux2
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/avidemux2.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/mpeg4ip-libmp4v2-1.6.1.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/gpac-libgpac-0.4.4,1.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/x264-0.0.20080409_2.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/libdca-0.0.5.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/fftw3-3.1.2.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/libexecinfo-1.1_2.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/libmad-0.15.1b_2.tbz... Done.
Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/libamrnb-7.0.0.2,1.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/liba52-0.7.4_2.tbz... Done.
Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/lame-3.97_1.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/flac-1.2.1.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/libsndfile-1.0.17_2.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/libsamplerate-0.1.4.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/faad2-2.6.1_1,1.tbz... Done.
Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.lv.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/All/faac-1.26_1.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/libamrnb-7.0.0.2,1/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/lame-3.97_1/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/faac-1.26_1/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
```


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 7, 2009)

```
% make -C /usr/ports/audio/libamrnb -V RESTRICTED
license prohibits redistribution
% make -C /usr/ports/audio/faac -V RESTRICTED
Distribution in binary form is prohibited
% make -C /usr/ports/audio/lame -V RESTRICTED
patent issues, see http://www.mp3licensing.com/
```

These are badly chosen defaults in avidemux package. PR done.


----------



## Erratus (Mar 9, 2009)

*Current FreeBSD problem reports query*



			
				Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> ```
> [url=http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=132390]PR[/url] done.[/quote]
> 
> Thanks Mel for this link as this can be changed to
> ...


----------

